# JD F510 question



## kenvb (Jul 26, 2012)

I just picked this F510 up from a small engine shop cheap who couldnt get it to turn over with the key.
it wont even atempt to turn over thru the key, does if you put a positive cable on to the starter, how many safety switches are on this old girl found the seat one.


----------



## kenvb (Jul 26, 2012)

long gone.. how do i remove these posts ?


----------

